# My shrinking tortillas



## redmike (Oct 31, 2016)

Made flour tortillas today and the taste and look are fine.

They were bigger when I took them out of the tortilla press but the moment that I picked them up to put them in the pan they shrank from about 5 1/2 inches to about 4 inches - before they hit the pan.

The one that looks a reasonable size was almost 3oz of dough and the others were about 1 1/2 oz

My dough looked like the image in the center, not dry or wet.









Made flour tortillas today and the taste and look are fine.

They were bigger when I took them out of the tortilla press but the  moment that I picked them up to put them in the pan they shrank from  about 5 1/2 inches to about 4 inches - before they hit the pan.

The one that looks a reasonable size was almost 3oz of dough and the others were about 1 1/2 oz

Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

My dough looked like the image in the center, not dry or wet.

http://tinypic.com/r/144a2wg/9

Any ideas would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Michael

Any ideas would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 31, 2016)

If you let the dough rest longer before pressing it into tortillas, it won't shrink.  It takes time for the gluten in the flour to relax.


----------



## Sue Lau (Oct 31, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> If you let the dough rest longer before pressing it into tortillas, it won't shrink.  It takes time for the gluten in the flour to relax.



I definitely agree with this. Same thing rolling out pizza dough.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 31, 2016)

That's normal, in my experience, and only with flour tortillas. The corn tortillas seem to hold their size.

I suspect it has to do with the gluten strands tightening up when exposed to heat.

Just make them bigger. In the past I've used an 8" press, which seems to make nice taco-size tortillas.


----------



## redmike (Oct 31, 2016)

@Andy M.

Thanks.

I did wait about an hour but then decided that dough ball needed a little more water and kneaded it in.

Then made them into balls and cooked them in a cast iron pan.

Should I have waited after adding the additional water?

Am new to dough and it's not easy at the beginning.

Bought masa harina and corn tortillas are supposed to be so much easier but that hasn't been my experience after two attempts at them.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## redmike (Oct 31, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> That's normal, in my experience, and only with flour tortillas. The corn tortillas seem to hold their size.
> 
> I suspect it has to do with the gluten strands tightening up when exposed to heat.
> 
> Just make them bigger. In the past I've used an 8" press, which seems to make nice taco-size tortillas.



But it happened before they hit the heat. As soon as I picked it up.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 31, 2016)

Then you probably overworked your dough. Here's a video that illustrates what's happening:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrzCeH-4-U8


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 31, 2016)

redmike said:


> @Andy M.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...



Use a test ball of dough and stretch it out by hand.  If it shrinks back, it's not ready.  You shouldn't have that problem with corn tortillas.


----------



## redmike (Oct 31, 2016)

Steve Kroll said:


> Then you probably overworked your dough. Here's a video that illustrates what's happening:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrzCeH-4-U8



Thanks, am pretty sure that's what happened then.

Especially because at the beginning I added too much water and then kept adding more flour.

Dough is very unforgiving.

Michael


----------



## redmike (Oct 31, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> Use a test ball of dough and stretch it out by hand.  If it shrinks back, it's not ready.  You shouldn't have that problem with corn tortillas.



The problem with the corn tortillas has been a little different.

Only tried it x3

When I tried using similar recipes online their diameter was only about 4" when I opened the tortilla press.

Example

Makes 12 tortillas


1. Mix 2 cups masa harina with 1 cup water.
2. Add a dash of salt.
3. Knead the dough for about 3 minutes.
4. Cover the dough and allow it to rest for 1 hour.
5. Shape and cook your tortillas using a cast iron pan or a tortilla machine!


Michael


----------



## redmike (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you for all the helpful responses.

I learned a lot.

The recipe that I used suggested between 3/4 and 1 1/4 cup of water. I immediately added 3/4 of a cup, and then needed to add flour.

I added more baking powder and salt but not more lard, and won't make these mistakes again.

I overworked the dough and when it came time to make small balls from the big one the dough was very elastic, like a strong rubber band.

Overworked and I hope not to make that mistake again.

So now I know why they shrank when I picked them up.

Michael


----------

